# training pigs for showing (4h)



## hayzor (Dec 8, 2003)

My kids are walking their pigs several times/ week in preparation for our county fair where they will show them for 4h. 
Is there a special technique that is helpful to use to develop a "weoll behaved" hog in the ring??
They just walk alongside the hog and use their sticks to tap them on either side to "giude" them. 
They randomly break into a run across the pasture at times, wondering if there is a way to prevent this. 

Thanks for any helpful advice.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know anything about the subject - except I did enjoy the shows where I used to live - but I enjoyed watching the kids walking down the road with their critters. One kid walked with 3 pigs and the cane. One girl had her steer. All the kids were a joy to watch. What amazed me was the boys had the pigs and the girls had the big steers!

I love the county fairs in the smaller towns.

Perhaps you should talk to your ag extension office or 4-H or FFA.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

We start them out using pig boards with the show sticks really. Because after about 5 or 10 minutes of walking, it isnt fun anymore and they would rather root and lay down. Or they will really try to be the most aweful things you could imagine and insist on going to another part of the pen to get away from you.

That being said, the first part of "learning to be a show hog" is not all nicey nicey. Tempers fly, showsticks fly as do pig boards. Some of our pigs have been know to be beat in the head with the show pipe. But in the end, with persistance and hard work, they learn. The pigs will quickly learn in the show ring what gate they came in and will want to go out that gate when they are tired. If they haven't been walked and gotten into good shape, it is hard for the kid, hard for the pig and hard for the parent to just be able to stand there and watch. Their pigs are panting and screaming, turning colors and the kids are frustrated close to tears, and by this point, there is little mom or dad can do. So a little agony in the beginning will save all that in the end. After the pigs learn that the people are the boss, we work up the excercise just like we would for any of us. My kids usually go about 10 min at a time the first week and bump it up 10 minutes every week until they are out there with each about 30-40 minutes. Teaching them to stay off the fence, teaching them to stay out of corners. Teaching them that when they tap them sweetly on the left side of the face, they need to turn right. We try to walk twice a day. The county fair pigs don't always get done that way but we make it a point for the state fair pigs. They say to train them with whatever you are going to use in the showring, but my son doesn't do that. He has a pipe to train with and and a nice slender whip to show with. He always does alright. He has won jr showman at our county fair 4 years in a row, 2 years at a little local contest we have, and was 4th at state fair one year. He is a superb showman no matter the species. 
The random breaking out and running is pigs. It is more likely at the fair because they may have been penned up for a day or two and not out and about like at home. So maybe before the show, walk them around and let them get some energy out. That is what we do. It still happens though. My son just smiles at the judge, shakes his head, WALKS to his pig, doesn't run and begins to show her. Never getting shook up about it at all.


----------



## wooly1s (Apr 5, 2006)

Agree with preceding post...pigs will run...they are cooped up just before show, and need to run it off before going into show ring, or will run in the ring. On the other hand, if they run too long, they'll lay down in the show ring...

Biggest thing to explain to 4-Her : the pig is in a new environment, with unfamiliar pigs, they might forget everything you've taught them. Good showmen stay calm, are kind to their pigs, keep smiling, watch out as much as possible for other showmen, try to keep pigs from engaging with other pigs, etc.

My dd had a disappointment last year, her pig was going into heat, and she qualified to come back for the showmanship finals, but her pig didn't, because it was getting ornery, and there was nothing she could do about it, except try again this year!

One of the goals of 4-H is perseverance...


----------



## RedHogs (Jul 7, 2006)

Keep in mind the best pig will win regardless, Most judges understand that this is not a very controllable situation, people get too upset with little mishaps....Somestime a hog that goofs off will get the crowds attention and so to, the judges.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

wooly's....take those gilts for a long drive about 10 days before the fair. They should cycle and be okay for the show. That is what we always try to do.
Helpful. My son's first year his gilt went into standing heat in the show ring. I felt sorry for him, but it was funny.


----------

